# Trigger pull remington



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

How do you adjust the trigger pull on a remington 700 bdl. I have one that is just to darn heavy. You have to jerk it to get it to go. thanks


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

dieseldog,

I would suggest taking to a gunsmith if you don't it voids any warrenty or liability on Remington's part. I have done it myself several times with the aid of a gunsmith's guide book and drawings of the trigger assembly. The proper adjustment procedure in my book is 3 pages long with all intrustructions and safety checks. If you are set on doing it at home I strongly suggest getting a manual such as the one I own to guide you through it. Best luck


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

actualy It voids your warranty from remington even if a gunsmith does it. the only way to keep your warranty is to send the gun to remington and have one of their gunsmiths do it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, having the trigger pull weight adjusted fro factory specs does void the warranty, although I've never had this issue come up when getting a Remington serviced. I have had guys tell me that they have had carefully adjusted triggers set BACK to factory specs when they sent a rifle in for warranty work. I have not run into this, myself, but it wouldn't surprise me.

A rifle with a heavy trigger is worhtless. I have all my triggers set to 2.5-3.5 lbs, depending on the rifle, and the devil take the hindmost...


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, Yes it is almost worthless. You can't shoot consistent. It is at least 2x the pull of all my other guns.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here ya go.............

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/crisp.html


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

BTW, the Remington 700 trigger is best adjusted by a gunsmith, unless you have experience with them. It's a delicate, two screw balancing act between sear engagement and pull weight, at best...


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Here ya go.............
> 
> http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/crisp.html


That was the page I was looking for. I agree and it can be done without the aid of a gunsmith if you have a delicate hand and an understanding of how a trigger really works you can do it with no trouble. I have done mine for years with no problem. 
I set mine up for around 3 pounds when I go to the range for sighting in and when hunting I set it back up to around 4 1/2 pounds. I feel 3 pounds is a little too light for hunting and I don't want to have an accidental discharge.


----------

